# Early Sunday Morning Ride To Downtown Syracuse (photo heavy)



## ExtraSlow (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi all

I'll never claim to match the photographic (or cycling) exploits of MB1 in D.C. (Florida in season), or Arby in Bal'more and NYC (please post in RBR Arby!), but here are some cell phone pics of my ride through downtown Syracuse early Sunday morning. 

I've been meaning to try this for a while. I immediately realized two rookie mistakes while uploading my photos, I forgot the obligatory bike shot and photos of food! Please forgive the faux pas. 

Hope you enjoy.


County just repaved last week. Fresh asphalt and crisp lines -- can it get any better?








The geese are a lot less adorable than their crosswalk sign.








Small park in the city that I regularly pass through when communing to work on my bike.








View of Syracuse University's Carrier Dome in the distance, where crowds of 30K+ attend college baskedball games.








More fresh asphalt and some brand new "sharrows". 









The first of several downtown bridges painted with inspiring sayings. This was installed as an art project a couple of years ago and is still holding up.








Other side of the same bridge (left half)
View attachment 299993


Other side of the same bridge (right half)
View attachment 299994


My office, just one of many iconic buildings in downtown Syracuse.
View attachment 299999


Old Post Office, now office building, that was saved from the wrecking ball about 30 years ago.
View attachment 299995


Some of the major banks in town.
View attachment 299996


The tent and truck are sitting on what formerly was the site of the Erie Canal as it passed through the heart of downtown. When not used for weekend festivals they flood this spot in the summer and operate fountains, and in the winter set up an outdoor iceskating rink. 
View attachment 299997



Erie Canal Museum







Monument commemorating the public rescue of a fugitive slave in 1851. 
View attachment 299998


Former church building that was part of the underground railroad, hidding escaping slaves in route to Canada. Now a great Mexican restaurant.








Former National Guard Armory converted into a children's science museum.
View attachment 300000

Another bridge.
View attachment 300001

City Hall








Former Fire House, converted into condos








One Syracuse take on the Flatiron Building








Another take on the Flatiron.








The Larned Building on the right is actually a parking garage. The interior was consumed by fire 20 years ago and instead of demolishing it they kept the facade and hid a parking garage inside of it. 








Another bridge.








Former Hotel Syracuse, a classic grand dame that has been closed for years. Developers are hoping to reopen a hotel and also rent apartments.








Dinosaur Bar B Que -- classic blues and BBQ joint. Umm...Umm...Umm.







Another bridge -- probably my favorite inscription.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Fantastic! I always enjoy threads like these. Thank you for making the effort and posting.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks like a great day for a ride. I like the (lack of) traffic in the early morning. An love the new cycle track.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I love your pictures and it reminds me of how fun this forum was when folks like Arby would post his commuting photos as well as others! Great job!


----------

